# Optics



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just finished reading a great book on hunting optics by John Barsness, Modern Hunting Optics.

No need to guess about anything. The man has done all the work. Great reference material that I'll keep on hand for years to come - at least until modern is no longer modern.

Here's a link to my review and details on how to get a copy: http://www.ammoland.com/2014/12/modern-hunting-optics-by-john-barsness/#axzz3LObvqIi0


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting Glen.


----------

